# New puppy behavior problems



## Matthew Salazar (Sep 9, 2016)

Hi everyone, 

My 14 week old Belgian Malinois pup Axel has been a handful so far to say the least. 

Not sure if he's in a phase of acting out or genuinely has behavioral problems.

I spend my morning, lunch breaks and afternoons with him doing obedience training and play time. 

Im amazed at how smart he is, he can learn new things very quickly however when he's acting out he could care less what words come out of your mouth. 

He seems to have manic phases where he will start biting my hands and legs aggressively, picking him up to put him in a timeout is nearly impossible. He will start snapping and growing, not in a playful way either. Being firm vocally and giving him a correction by his scruff only fuels his acting out and re-directing with treats works for a quick second and he's back at it. 

Any advice would be greatly appreacited?


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Hello Matthew, that sounds like a real pain in the ass. Can you get vid please so we can see exactly the behavior. One of my Mal puppies was very difficult and I may be able to help. Someone definitely will and I think I know just the person so if you get a vid I will direct her to this thread, she helped me loads over the years via this forum and facebook.


----------



## Matthew Salazar (Sep 9, 2016)

Matt Vandart said:


> Hello Matthew, that sounds like a real pain in the ass. Can you get vid please so we can see exactly the behavior. One of my Mal puppies was very difficult and I may be able to help. Someone definitely will and I think I know just the person so if you get a vid I will direct her to this thread, she helped me loads over the years via this forum and facebook.


Matt,
Thanks so much for the offer to help! Just knowing that someone else has had a similar issue already makes me feel more at ease. 

Ill see if I can get a video up tonight.

The breeder I got him from has been great but did mention he seemed to be a dominant pup. 

I adore this little guy so much, If only I could get him on the right path I know we are going to have a blast together. I pretty much live outdoors so he's going to be a lucky boy.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (Jun 7, 2006)

He is only 14 weeks old, so very much a puppy, and hasn't learned verbal commands very well. Also, if he is very high drive, this doesn't sound that unusual, especially if he is going to be a truly dominant dog. What can you say about the parents and the pedigree? The more you unsuccessfully either try to redirect or punish his snapping and growling, the more you will reinforce/strengthen that behavior. You have to be creative as well. If you crate him when you want him to settle, try to offer something he likes just before crating him, such as food. Have the crate very close by and wear gloves. That way, you can efficiently put him up. Don't loose control of yourself and start barking commands. Stay composed and calmly, but firmly put him in his crate. You need to get this down now while he still a small pup you can manage.


----------

